# Zelensky a RP:"Dateci aerei". Spilletta ucraina dal CorSera in edicola.



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Repubblica in annuncia annuncia e pubblica in pompa magna "La prima intervista di un quotidiano italiano a Zelensky" (in attesa dell'ospitata da Fazio NDR). DI seguito trovato l'intervista completa da parte del leader ucraino, che chiede aerei e invita a boicottare la Russia.

Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.

*ATTENZIONE: TOLLERANZA SOTTO ZERO NEI CONFRONTI DI HATER E FLAMER. DATECI UNA MANO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/dateci-una-mano-contro-flamer-e-hater.114260/post-2598360

*Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."

La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Marzo 2022)

"*anniversario di un mese dalla guerra" ......
pensavo di aver visto tutto con il coviddi, invece trovano sempre il modo di stupirmi.*


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Riscrivo da qua le ultime news:
-DISTRUTTA NAVE RUSSA CONTENENTE MUNIZIONI AL PORTO DI BERDYANISK (occupata dai russi) E ALTRE DUE DANNEGGIATE IN FUGA
-RIAPERTA DA STAMATTINA LA BORSA DI MOSCA, IL MOEX (il loro DAX) IN RISALITA DEL 13 PER CENTO DALL'ULTIMO GIORNO DI CONTRATTAZIONE, IL 25 FEBBRAIO.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in annuncia annuncia e pubblica in pompa magna "La prima intervista di un quotidiano italiano a Zelensky" (in attesa dell'ospitata da Fazio NDR). DI seguito trovato l'intervista completa da parte del leader ucraino, che chiede aerei e invita a boicottare la Russia.
> 
> Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.
> 
> ...



Io mi chiedo davvero se ci sia qualcuno sano di mente pronto a raccogliere l'invito ed a boicottare la Russia. Boicottare la Russia (in una guerra che a noi dovrebbe interessare meno di zero) significa morte. Di fame o, forse peggio, di bombe. Ma con la spilletta dell'ucraina appuntata sul petto.


----------



## diavolo (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque andrà a finire l'Ucraina è fregata.Alla fine gli verrà presentato un conto, che sia dalla Russia oppure dalla Nato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo davvero se ci sia qualcuno sano di mente pronto a raccogliere l'invito ed a boicottare la Russia. Boicottare la Russia (in una guerra che a noi dovrebbe interessare meno di zero) significa morte. Di fame o, forse peggio, di bombe. Ma con la spilletta dell'ucraina appuntata sul petto.


O magari è un'opportunità di capire una volta per tutte che dobbiamo diversificare i nostri fornitori, visto che Waltz ha sempre avvertito dei rischi di una dipendenza troppo marcata da un solo paese a livello di rifornimento di materie prime.
Non abbiamo così bisogno della Russia come crediamo: dobbiamo semplicemente capire che quello che compravamo da loro possiamo comprarlo magari da altri 7-8 fornitori.
Che poi per pigrizia e mazzette non si sia voluto fare per tanti anni è la solita inefficienza occidentale, io personalmente sono 10 anni che mi lamentavo dell'eccessiva dipendenza energetica dalla Russia...


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo davvero se ci sia qualcuno sano di mente pronto a raccogliere l'invito ed a boicottare la Russia. Boicottare la Russia (in una guerra che a noi dovrebbe interessare meno di zero) significa morte. Di fame o, forse peggio, di bombe. Ma con la spilletta dell'ucraina appuntata sul petto.


Infatti, arrivati ad un certo punto le soluzioni possono essere due: si va in guerra con tutto quello che ne consegue, oppure basta così. Il nostro l’abbiamo fatto e non possiamo cadere a capofitto in giù per questo conflitto che mi spiace dirlo, non ci tocca


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Io mi chiedo davvero se ci sia qualcuno sano di mente pronto a raccogliere l'invito ed a boicottare la Russia.* Boicottare la Russia (in una guerra che a noi dovrebbe interessare meno di zero) significa morte. Di fame o, forse peggio, di bombe. Ma con la spilletta dell'ucraina appuntata sul petto.



Io di sani di mente al governo non ne vedo.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> O magari è un'opportunità di capire una volta per tutte che dobbiamo diversificare i nostri fornitori, visto che Waltz ha sempre avvertito dei rischi di una dipendenza troppo marcata da un solo paese a livello di rifornimento di materie prime.
> Non abbiamo così bisogno della Russia come crediamo: dobbiamo semplicemente capire che quello che compravamo da loro possiamo comprarlo magari da altri 7-8 fornitori.
> Che poi per pigrizia e mazzette non si sia voluto fare per tanti anni è la solita inefficienza occidentale, io personalmente sono 10 anni che mi lamentavo dell'eccessiva dipendenza energetica dalla Russia...


Si però capisci chi ci governa? Ti rendi conto in che mani siamo? Ti pare possibile una svolta così?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti, arrivati ad un certo punto le soluzioni possono essere due: si va in guerra con tutto quello che ne consegue, *oppure basta così. *Il nostro l’abbiamo fatto e non possiamo cadere a capofitto in giù per questo conflitto che mi spiace dirlo, non ci tocca



Chi vuole andare in guerra ci vada. Per me abbiamo fatto già troppo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi vuole andare in guerra ci vada. Per me abbiamo fatto già troppo.


Essenzialmente l'italia non ha fatto una mazza, a parte accogliere qualche profugo e confiscare alcuni yacht (ma non quello di Putin guarda caso)


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Essenzialmente l'italia non ha fatto una mazza, a parte accogliere qualche profugo e confiscare alcuni yacht (ma non quello di Putin guarda caso)



L' Italia ha fatto - come sempre - quello che le è stato "chiesto" dagli USA.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L' Italia ha fatto - come sempre - quello che le è stato "chiesto" dagli USA.


Cioè il minimo indispensabile per non far sembrare di stare dalla parte di Putin


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè il minimo indispensabile per non sembrare di stare dalla parte di Putin



L' Italia - come del resto fanno tutti gli altri Stati - deve prima di tutto tutelare i propri interessi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè il minimo indispensabile per non far sembrare di stare dalla parte di Putin



E per allinearci ai desideri del padrone cosa dovremmo fare, di grazia?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi vuole andare in guerra ci vada. Per me abbiamo fatto già troppo.


Decisamente troppo.
E anche le sanzioni, vanno a poco poco alleggerite


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Essenzialmente l'italia non ha fatto una mazza, a parte accogliere qualche profugo e confiscare alcuni yacht (ma non quello di Putin guarda caso)


E farci schizzare le bollette in alto, e farci costare tutto il triplo


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L' Italia - come del resto fanno tutti gli altri Stati - deve prima di tutto tutelare i propri interessi.



Pare che non importi a nessuno , in primis a chi ci governa, tutelare i nostri interessi. Poi però i costi di questa crociata delle libertà qualcuno dovrà sostenerli. E indovina chi?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E per allinearci ai desideri del padrone cosa dovremmo fare, di grazia?


Morire di fame in nome del quattordicesmo apostolo (perché il tredicesimo è l’imperatore Costantino il grande ) Zelensky


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pare che non importi a nessuno , in primis a *chi ci governa,* tutelare i nostri interessi. Poi però i costi di questa crociata delle libertà qualcuno dovrà sostenerli. E indovina chi?



Chi ci governa tutela i propri interessi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Decisamente troppo.
> E anche le sanzioni, vanno a poco poco alleggerite



Chi ha imposto le sanzioni ci sta guadagnando.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo davvero se ci sia qualcuno sano di mente pronto a raccogliere l'invito ed a boicottare la Russia. Boicottare la Russia (in una guerra che a noi dovrebbe interessare meno di zero) significa morte. Di fame o, forse peggio, di bombe. Ma con la spilletta dell'ucraina appuntata sul petto.


L'Italia importa gas dalla Russia, dipende per il 90% del fabbisogno energetico dall'estero. Voglio vedere come fa l'Italia a fare la voce grossa in una situazione del genere: occhio che anche gli italiani costretti alla fame e senza niente da perdere diventano aggressivi. Ma non con la Russia, bensì con chi ci sta portando allo sfascio.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi ha imposto le sanzioni ci sta guadagnando.


Che strano no?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Italia importa gas dalla Russia, dipende per il 90% del fabbisogno energetico dall'estero. Voglio vedere come fa l'Italia a fare la voce grossa in una situazione del genere: occhio che anche gli italiani costretti alla fame e senza niente da perdere diventano aggressivi. Ma non con la Russia, bensì con chi ci sta portando allo sfascio.


la Russia sta pompando gas in Europa alla massima capacità. Noi dipendiamo dalla Russia, vero, ma il budget di Stato russo dipende dall'esportazione di gas in Europa.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.



"Ascolta i professionisti dell'informazione" cit.

quando Putin fece il discorso allo stadio il primo pensiero fu "Putin sceglie un cappotto di cachemire da 12 mila euro"


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "Ascolta i professionisti dell'informazione" cit.
> 
> quando Putin fece il discorso allo stadio il primo pensiero fu "Putin sceglie un cappotto di cachemire da 12 mila euro"


L’informazione quella bella.
E libera, scevra da condizionamenti


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la Russia sta pompando gas in Europa alla massima capacità. Noi dipendiamo dalla Russia, vero, ma il budget di Stato russo dipende dall'esportazione di gas in Europa.


Capisco ma altri paesi che sono essenzialmente autosufficienti dal punto di vista energetico non stanno soffrendo dei problemi speculativi sul prezzo del carburante ed energia che l'Italia sta vivendo. Io guardo le cose dal punto di vista dell'italiano, stremato da tasse e inflazione che si vede aumentare le bollette del 30 o 40%. La bolla sociale che sta scoppiando potrebbe non facile da gestire, perché adesso il problema non è più quello di rinunciare al ristorante una o due volte a settimana, ma di sopravvivere.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

*La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*


se non sbaglio è la terza volta in un mese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Il partitello centrista "Servant of people" (da buttare dentro il calderone dei vari Calenda, Toti etc..) alle prossime elezioni è sempre più vicino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*



I matti dichiarati (questo, trump...) abbaiano ma forse restano i meno pericolosi.
Mi fanno più paura quelli viscidi e finti democratici...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Della serie "fintopposizione", guardate un po' chi ha votato in massa per il decreto Ucraina (che prevede anche l'invio di armi).


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Praticamente TUTTI. In Italia c'è il partito unico come in Cina, di cui anche FDI fa parte.

E poi c'è Salvini che dice: "Quando si parla di armi non sono mai felice". LOL.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in annuncia annuncia e pubblica in pompa magna "La prima intervista di un quotidiano italiano a Zelensky" (in attesa dell'ospitata da Fazio NDR). DI seguito trovato l'intervista completa da parte del leader ucraino, che chiede aerei e invita a boicottare la Russia.
> 
> Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "Ascolta i professionisti dell'informazione" cit.
> 
> quando Putin fece il discorso allo stadio il primo pensiero fu "Putin sceglie un cappotto di cachemire da 12 mila euro"



Tra l'altro sembra che fosse italiano, una bella sòla ehe.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Della serie "fintopposizione", guardate un po' chi ha votato in massa per il decreto Ucraina (che prevede anche l'invio di armi).
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



La Meloni fa parte dell'Aspen Institute. E' la peggiore di tutti, forse peggio anche di Salvini. Ed infatti un mesetto fa è volata negli Usa a prendere ordini.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Meloni fa parte dell'Aspen Institute. E' la peggiore di tutti, forse peggio anche di Salvini. Ed infatti un mesetto fa è volata negli Usa a prendere ordini.


Il ciessodestra fa veramente pena. C'è da dire che la Melona, nella sua malafede, ha ammesso che "bisogna inviare le armi all'Ucraina". In FDI ci sono Santanchè e La Russa, cioè...  

Per quanto riguarda la Lega, ci sarà da ridere quando la legge andrà in senato tra qualche giorno e Salvini voterà a favore, visto che il suo partito alla camera ha fatto altrettanto.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*



Fantastico. Il bamboccio nordcoreano è troppo simpatico.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la Russia sta pompando gas in Europa alla massima capacità. Noi dipendiamo dalla Russia, vero, ma il budget di Stato russo dipende dall'esportazione di gas in Europa.


ok tutto vero
abbiamo gli attributi per chiudere il rubinetto?


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Italia importa gas dalla Russia, dipende per il 90% del fabbisogno energetico dall'estero. Voglio vedere come fa l'Italia a fare la voce grossa in una situazione del genere: occhio che anche gli italiani costretti alla fame e senza niente da perdere diventano aggressivi. Ma non con la Russia, bensì con chi ci sta portando allo sfascio.


Abbiamo dei bei rigassificatori in Italia, per cui non ci sarebbe problema ad importare dagli Usa o dall'Algeria. Il problema è che ai politici è pesato il culo finora a stringere degli accordi e a chiudere contratti, tant'è che uno di questi 3 rigassificatori è vicino a dove sono cresciuto e vi assicuro che nessuno sapeva della sua esistenza fino a 15 giorni fa


----------



## Sam (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*


Ha finito le scorte di Emmenthal e giustamente si è incazzato.
Mandategli le scorte per quest’anno, e lo tenete buono.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord ha lanciato un missile balistico intercontinentale caduto a 170 km dalle cose del Giappone. Probabilmente, si tratta dell'ennesimo atto provocatorio.*


personalmente ritengo mille volte piu' pericolosa la corea perchè questi si sono veramente tutti inquadrati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma altri paesi che sono essenzialmente autosufficienti dal punto di vista energetico non stanno soffrendo dei problemi speculativi sul prezzo del carburante ed energia che l'Italia sta vivendo. Io guardo le cose dal punto di vista dell'italiano, stremato da tasse e inflazione che si vede aumentare le bollette del 30 o 40%. La bolla sociale che sta scoppiando potrebbe non facile da gestire, perché adesso il problema non è più quello di rinunciare al ristorante una o due volte a settimana, ma di sopravvivere.


 ogni scelta è legittima pero poi bisogna accettare in maniera matura le conseguenze. Se l'italiano medio è contro le centrali nucleari, contro i gasdotti, contro, i rigassificatori, contro le trivelle in mezzo al mare ecc, ecc poi la conseguenza diretta è la dipendenza da altri. L'italiano medio vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Ed io pensavo avessimo toccato il fondo con le ba dierine ucraine sui terrazzi.... Scemo io a sopravvalutare


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ogni scelta è legittima pero poi bisogna accettare in maniera matura le conseguenze. Se l'italiano medio è contro le centrali nucleari, contro i gasdotti, contro, i rigassificatori, contro le trivelle in mezzo al mare ecc, ecc poi la conseguenza diretta è la dipendenza da altri. *L'italiano medio vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca*


sempre..


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ogni scelta è legittima pero poi bisogna accettare in maniera matura le conseguenze. Se l'italiano medio è contro le centrali nucleari, contro i gasdotti, contro, i rigassificatori, contro le trivelle in mezzo al mare ecc, ecc poi la conseguenza diretta è la dipendenza da altri. L'italiano medio vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


sì ma non è l'italiano medio che ha deciso di punto in bianco di boicottare il primo fornitore di materie prime, quando secondo la stessa Commissione europea servirebbero circa cinque anni per affrancarsi dalla Russia.
è stata una scelta stolta e controproducente presa in modo istintivo, in politica si ragiona non si segue la moda del momento
bisogna tenere distinte le due cose, non mischiarle: un conto è il rapporto commerciale, altro è la situazione politica


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non è l'italiano medio che ha deciso di punto in bianco di boicottare il primo fornitore di materie prime, quando secondo la stessa Commissione europea servirebbero circa cinque anni per affrancarsi dalla Russia.


la regola numero uno è sempre diversificare, se dipendi da uno, qualsiasi sia l'ambito, sarai sempre in una posizione di svantaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

*Iniziato il vertice NATO.
Oggi anche G7 e vertice UE.*


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato il vertice NATO.
> Oggi anche G7 e vertice UE.*


Johnson non lo vedo lucidissimo


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato il vertice NATO.
> Oggi anche G7 e vertice UE.*



Che mostri


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ogni scelta è legittima pero poi bisogna accettare in maniera matura le conseguenze. Se l'italiano medio è contro le centrali nucleari, contro i gasdotti, contro, i rigassificatori, contro le trivelle in mezzo al mare ecc, ecc poi la conseguenza diretta è la dipendenza da altri. L'italiano medio vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca



Perché è l' italiano medio che ha avuto la brillante idea di rifornire di armi un altro paese scegliendo la cobelligeranza.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la regola numero uno è sempre diversificare, se dipendi da uno, qualsiasi sia l'ambito, sarai sempre in una posizione di svantaggio


certo, in generale è così ma questo non giustifica quanto stanno facendo i politici
in tanti ambiti si dipende in gran parte da uno, ti sembra che ci siano alternative al momento a quello che si fa con la Cina?
se domani invade Taiwan boicottiamo il commercio con la Cina ?
poi se per prenderne di più da uno hai un prezzo inferiore e in più hai un'azienda di stato che ti fa pagare in euro, mentre altri chiedono dollari o altre valute, più hai i percorsi di distribuzione già pronti allora c'è comunque un vantaggio.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato il vertice NATO.
> Oggi anche G7 e vertice UE.*


ora c'è l'emergenza russia poi ci sarà da pensare anche alla corea del nord..bisogna iniziare a sistemare un pò le cose in un modo o in un altro

ci sono troppi dittatori che hanno un pò troppi grilli per la testa..vivono fuori dal tempo e forse anche dallo spazio..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché è l' italiano medio che ha avuto la brillante idea di rifornire di armi un altro paese scegliendo la cobelligeranza.


cosa c'entra ? la questione è facile da capire, se vuoi l'indipendenza energetica non puoi dipendere soltanto da uno, se dipendi da uno devi sottostare a quello che succede, guerra o non guerra, o capriccio del fornitore che potrebbe speculare ecc.
è la regola numero uno diversificare, se ti giochi tutti gli investimenti su una singola scommessa e poi perdi sei nella cacca. Poi vogliamo negare pure questa evidenza banale che ti devo dire negala


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che mostri


l'unico che ride come un ebete e fissa la telecamera è Biden

comunque, a proposito di mostri, Mattarella stamane ai partigiani nel ricordo delle Fosse Ardeatine sostiene che l'attacco all'Ucraina sia un attacco ai valori nati dopo il nazifascismo

veramente mi rifiuto di commentare quest'uomo, qua si ignora proprio la storia


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in annuncia annuncia e pubblica in pompa magna "La prima intervista di un quotidiano italiano a Zelensky" (in attesa dell'ospitata da Fazio NDR). DI seguito trovato l'intervista completa da parte del leader ucraino, che chiede aerei e invita a boicottare la Russia.
> 
> Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.
> 
> ...


Massima stima per come ha gestito la situazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'unico che ride come un ebete e fissa la telecamera è Biden
> 
> comunque, a proposito di mostri, Mattarella stamane ai partigiani nel ricordo delle Fosse Ardeatine sostiene che l'attacco all'Ucraina sia un attacco ai valori nati dopo il nazifascismo
> 
> veramente mi rifiuto di commentare quest'uomo, qua si ignora proprio la storia



Lui è il più furbo di tutti, con la rielezione si è garantito il bunker.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra ? la questione è facile da capire, se vuoi l'indipendenza energetica non puoi dipendere soltanto da uno, se dipendi da uno devi sottostare a quello che succede, guerra o non guerra, o capriccio del fornitore che potrebbe speculare ecc.
> è la regola numero uno diversificare, se ti giochi tutti gli investimenti su una singola scommesse e poi perdi sei nella cacca. Poi vogliamo negare pure questa evidenza banale che ti devo dire negala



Oronzo che diversificare sia cosa buona e giusta lo capisco facilmente da me. Tu magari dovresti fare capire a chi sta al governo che inimicarsi il nostro primo fornitore di gas, con conseguenti rappresaglie, non rappresenta una cosa intelligente se non hai piani alternativi già pronti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Oronzo che diversificare sia cosa buona e giusta lo capisco facilmente da me. Tu magari dovresti fare capire a chi sta al governo che inimicarsi il nostro primo fornitore di gas, con conseguenti rappresaglie, non rappresenta una cosa intelligente se non hai piani alternativi già pronti.


non è difficile capire perche si è avvantaggiato un unico fornitore, quando molti dei nostri politici sono a libro paga dell'unico fornitore, togliamo di mezzo salvini, o ci siamo dimenticati l'ex primo ministro renzi che sedeva anche nel cda, guarda caso, di aziende russe?


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra ? la questione è facile da capire, se vuoi l'indipendenza energetica non puoi dipendere soltanto da uno, se dipendi da uno devi sottostare a quello che succede, guerra o non guerra, o capriccio del fornitore che potrebbe speculare ecc.
> è la regola numero uno diversificare, se ti giochi tutti gli investimenti su una singola scommesse e poi perdi sei nella cacca. Poi vogliamo negare pure questa evidenza banale che ti devo dire negala


giusto per sottolineare, le alternative per diversificare sono aumentare i flussi con l'Azerbaigian di Aliyev al potere dal 2003 (quasi quanto Putin e succeduto a suo padre) e l'Algeria appena uscita da trent'anni di dittatura di Bouteflika (1999-2019) con il presidente attuale che era il primo ministro durante la dittatura
a meno di voler trapanare tutta Europa per arrivare al mare norvegese...
luoghi che fanno dormire sogni tranquilli insomma ai cultori dei diritti umani che non vogliono gas e petrolio russi...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Boris comunque nella foto sembra ubriaco..  è pure completamente disallineato dagli altri


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giusto per sottolineare, le alternative per diversificare sono aumentare i flussi con l'Azerbaigian di Aliyev al potere dal 2003 (quasi quanto Putin e succeduto a suo padre) e l'Algeria appena uscita da trent'anni di dittatura di Bouteflika (1999-2019) con il presidente attuale che era il primo ministro durante la dittatura
> luoghi che fanno dormire sogni tranquilli insomma...


esistono le centrali nucleari pure eh, non si capisce perche la francia le abbia, con conseguente bolletta inferiore e quindi vantaggio competitivo delle proprie aziende rispetto alle italiane e l'Italia non le possa avere. Ma tanto in italia abbiamo tanti greta wannabe che pensano che il cambiamento climatico si cambatta col bonus monopattino elettrico


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché è l' italiano medio che ha avuto la brillante idea di rifornire di armi un altro paese scegliendo la cobelligeranza.



Sai bene che l' Italia - in politica estera - non decide proprio nulla.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> esistono le centrali nucleari pure eh, non si capisce perche la francia le abbia, con conseguente bolletta inferiore e quindi vantaggio competitivo delle proprie aziende rispetto alle italiane e l'Italia non le possa avere. Ma tanto in italia abbiamo tanti greta wannabe che pensano che il cambiamento climatico si cambatta col bonus monopattino elettrico


in teoria, ma ora puoi andare solo a mendicare nuovi accordi non avendole.
e ricordo pure che l'attacco alla Libia ci ha danneggiato alla grande con l'ENI che era di casa con Gheddafi
come vedi, purtroppo i nostri politici seguono gli altri senza badare all'interesse nazionale


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è difficile capire perche si è avvantaggiato un unico fornitore, quando molti dei nostri politici sono a libro paga dell'unico fornitore, togliamo di mezzo salvini, o ci siamo dimenticati l'ex primo ministro renzi che sedeva anche nel cda, guarda caso, di aziende russe?


Diciamo che se uno non pensa a male, compriamo il gas dalla Russia perché è quella che ci fa il prezzo piu basso. Se uno pensa a male, politici sono stati pagati con mazzette affinché non investissimo in alternative. Secondo me è un mix delle due cose


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*durissimo attacco del Papa al governo dei migliori e alleati europei NATO:

"Mi sono vergognato quando ho saputo della spesa militare di alcuni stati aumentata al 2% PIL in risposta a quello che sta accadendo, pazzi !

La vera risposta non sono altre armi, altre sanzioni, altre alleanze politico-militari ma un'altra impostazione, un modo diverso di governare il mondo, non facendo vedere i denti, un modo ormai globalizzato, e di impostare le relazioni internazionali"*


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora c'è l'emergenza russia poi ci sarà da pensare anche alla corea del nord..bisogna iniziare a sistemare un pò le cose in un modo o in un altro
> 
> ci sono troppi dittatori che hanno un pò troppi grilli per la testa..vivono fuori dal tempo e forse anche dallo spazio..


La mia paura e' che in questo vertice NATO non porti a nessuna dura condanna.
E' possibile che qualcuno che ti odia ti tiri uno schiaffo sapendo che non reagirai.
Se invece gli fai capire che allo schiaffo reagiresti con un pugno, magari la voglia di bullizzarti gli passa.
I russi fantasticano in TV ed in rete riguardo ad atomiche sulla Polonia e altri paesi NATO, pensano che tanto non reagiremo, *e questa e' la situazione piu' pericolosa*.
Fagli capire che al primo confetto sganciato da loro, in 20 minuti ci si rivede tutti nell'altro mondo, e la voglia di fantastichare a farci fuore a suon di atomiche gli passa.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

fosse il governo Conte bis, praticamente retto oltre il Tevere, già nel pomeriggio si rimangerebbe tutto chiedendo scusa al Papa come fece durante il lockdown
attendiamo la risposta del governo dei migliori che all'anniversario dei Patti Lateranensi era tutto in Vaticano e se ne fregava dell'Ucraina


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è difficile capire perche si è avvantaggiato un unico fornitore, quando molti dei nostri politici sono a libro paga dell'unico fornitore, togliamo di mezzo salvini, o ci siamo dimenticati l'ex primo ministro renzi che sedeva anche nel cda, guarda caso, di aziende russe?



Quanto dici non cambia di una virgola il fatto che, per appiattirci sulla linea americana,
abbiamo adottato una strategia suicida.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quanto dici non cambia di una virgola il fatto che, per appiattirci sulla linea americana,
> abbiamo adottato una strategia suicida.


E alla fine della corsa si pretenderà pure che li si ringrazi


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La mia paura e' che in questo vertice NATO non porti a nessuna dura condanna.
> E' possibile che qualcuno che ti odia ti tiri uno schiaffo sapendo che non reagirai.
> Se invece gli fai capire che allo schiaffo reagiresti con un pugno, magari la voglia di bullizzarti gli passa.
> I russi fantasticano in TV ed in rete riguardo ad atomiche sulla Polonia e altri paesi NATO, pensano che tanto non reagiremo, *e questa e' la situazione piu' pericolosa*.
> Fagli capire che al primo confetto sganciato da loro, in 20 minuti ci si rivede tutti nell'altro mondo, e la voglia di fantastichare a farci fuore a suon di atomiche gli passa.



La cosa inquietante è che bisogna ricordarglielo, perché sembra se lo siano dimenticati. MAD (Mutual Assured Destruction oltre che pazzo). Comunque di cose ne devono avvenire, sarà un grandioso spettacolo teatrale tragedico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quanto dici non cambia di una virgola il fatto che, per appiattirci sulla linea americana,
> abbiamo adottato una strategia suicida.


quindi dici che non cambia di una virgola il fatto che, per appiattirci sulla linea russa abbiamo scelto di rifornirci soltanto dal nostalgico sovietico e quindi cio si è rivelata una strategia suicida?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E alla fine della corsa si pretenderà pure che li si ringrazi



Ovvio.Non lo sai che dobbiamo essere più realisti del re?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *durissimo attacco del Papa al governo dei migliori e alleati europei NATO:
> 
> "Mi sono vergognato quando ho saputo della spesa militare di alcuni stati aumentata al 2% PIL in risposta a quello che sta accadendo, pazzi !
> 
> La vera risposta non sono altre armi, altre sanzioni, altre alleanze politico-militari ma un'altra impostazione, un modo diverso di governare il mondo, non facendo vedere i denti, un modo ormai globalizzato, e di impostare le relazioni internazionali"*



Parole belle, se non fosse altro che questo (anti)papa è dichiaratamente filo cinese.
Gli accordi segreti Vaticano-Cina vanno sempre alla grande, e mai una parola fuori posto contro i musi gialli.

Pensi a non dissacrare Fatima domani, va.... un anticristo a Fatima non è una bella cosa...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi dici che non cambia di una virgola il fatto che, per appiattirci sulla linea russa abbiamo scelto di rifornirci soltanto dal nostalgico sovietico e quindi cio si è rivelata una strategia suicida?


Certo, non lo sai che sono sessant' anni che l' URSS comanda in Italia e sta dietro ad ogni genere di schifezza dal sequestro Moro alla tragedia di Ustica?


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

LA RAI CANCELLA IL CONTRATTO A ALESSANDRO ORSINI


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo, non lo sai che sono sessant' anni che l' URSS comanda in Italia e sta dietro ad ogni genere di schifezza dal sequestro Moro alla tragedia di Ustica?


e quindi? bisogna continuare cosi, per tradizione?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RAI CANCELLA IL CONTRATTO A ALESSANDRO ORSINI


Il Servizio pubblicoh, noi non siamo in dittaturahahahahh.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

il ministro degli Esteri cinesi è andato in Afghanistan, ha investito su una grande miniera di rame bloccata da anni e avranno il monopolio nella regione mineraria di Logar
30 anni di concessione a 400 milioni di dollari all'anno
questi non si fanno problemi se sono talebani o pacifisti, vanno e fanno affari


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Servizio pubblicoh, noi non siamo in dittaturahahahahh.


Guarda sono distrutto che non prenderà più 12 mila euro, spero non la faccia finita iniettandosi lo Sputnik


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

*








Dateci una mano contro flamer e hater.



Come vedete, ci facciamo un mazzo così tutti i giorni per portare su questi schermi un prodotto sempre nuovo, fresco e aggiornato. Questo è un forum ma è più aggiornato delle testate giornalistiche. Cerchiamo di coprire tutto, dal Milan allo sport passando per la politica. Le notizie sono...





www.milanworld.net





FARE LE SEGNALAZIONI CON IL TASTO DEDICATO E NON NEL FORUM PUBBLICO.
LO CAPITE l'ITALIANO????*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e quindi? bisogna continuare cosi, per tradizione?



Bisognerebbe curare i propri interessi ma se si è pecore è normale andare dietro al pastore


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *durissimo attacco del Papa al governo dei migliori e alleati europei NATO:
> 
> "Mi sono vergognato quando ho saputo della spesa militare di alcuni stati aumentata al 2% PIL in risposta a quello che sta accadendo, pazzi !
> 
> La vera risposta non sono altre armi, altre sanzioni, altre alleanze politico-militari ma un'altra impostazione, un modo diverso di governare il mondo, non facendo vedere i denti, un modo ormai globalizzato, e di impostare le relazioni internazionali"*


Finalmente si è svegliato il Papa. Inutile sperare nella politica, sono tutti in malafede, ci tocca sperare nel vaticANO, ahinoi...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda sono distrutto che non prenderà più 12 mila euro, spero non la faccia finita iniettandosi lo Sputnik


Ah beh c'è la preparatissima Anastasia Kuzmina, che è una ballerina di Ballando, che le pagano le ospitate solo perchè è Ucraina. TvBlog ha dedicato un articolo sul caso Orsini, vi consiglio di leggerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finalmente si è svegliato il Papa. Inutile sperare nella politica, sono tutti in malafede, ci tocca sperare nel vaticANO, ahinoi...



Non è un bene che si sia svegliato QUESTO papa, fidati...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Servizio pubblicoh, noi non siamo in dittaturahahahahh.



Il Servizio Pubblico di pe sé non è libero, ma deve o dovrebbe essere di orientamento governativo, ce ne si stupisce? Ma abbiamo tanti altri canali, un posto per dire le sue putinate lo può sempre trovare, a differenza dei regimi dove gli avrebbero da mò tappato la bocca.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Borrell:*

*"In questo momento, la Russia non vuole sedersi e negoziare nulla: quello che vuole è occupare il terreno.*

*Vuole circondare la costa fino al confine con la Moldavia e isolare l'Ucraina dal mare.

Vuole negoziare seriamente solo quando si sarà assicurato una posizione di forza".*


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

tutti quanti a dire che Zelensky allunga il brodo per avere condizioni favorevoli, ora lo fa anche la Russia
ok, allora non ci sarà alcuna trattativa chiusa finchè l'Ucraina urbana non diventerà steppa.
voglio vedere poi in quanti anni si tornerà a vivere i nquelle città


----------



## __king george__ (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Il Servizio Pubblico di pe sé non è libero, ma deve o dovrebbe essere di orientamento governativo, ce ne si stupisce? Ma abbiamo tanti altri canali, un posto per dire le sue putinate lo può sempre trovare, a differenza dei regimi dove gli avrebbero da mò tappato la bocca.


credo che ai tanti oppositori di putin ammazzati non dispiacerebbe aver subito come pena solo l'allontanamento dalla tv pubblica...invece che l'allontanamento dalla vita direttamente..


----------



## vota DC (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Oronzo che diversificare sia cosa buona e giusta lo capisco facilmente da me. Tu magari dovresti fare capire a chi sta al governo che inimicarsi il nostro primo fornitore di gas, con conseguenti rappresaglie, non rappresenta una cosa intelligente se non hai piani alternativi già pronti.


Ogni governo da sempre boicotta le rinnovabili....ogni tanto ha i vari cingocosi che ti tirano fuori il nucleare come se una centrale nucleare ripartendo da zero si costruisse in un paio di anni o i Veronesi "dormire con una barra di uranio è salutare" ma di incentivi alle rinnovabili zero.
Tra l'altro il governo ha cominciato a scoraggiare pure l'agricoltura: come è che da paese esportatore abbiamo cominciato a importare persino il grano per la pasta?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:*
> 
> *"In questo momento, la Russia non vuole sedersi e negoziare nulla: quello che vuole è occupare il terreno.*
> 
> ...



Ovvio.Questo dovrebbe fare capire a chi parla di disfatte russe, di piani improvvisati e di Ucraini sulla via della vittoria quanto siano determinati i russi a non mollare l' osso. 
E alla fine se la prenderanno con costi in vite umane e distruzioni materiali evitabili se gli Usa non avessero foraggiato il comico.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in annuncia annuncia e pubblica in pompa magna "La prima intervista di un quotidiano italiano a Zelensky" (in attesa dell'ospitata da Fazio NDR). DI seguito trovato l'intervista completa da parte del leader ucraino, che chiede aerei e invita a boicottare la Russia.
> 
> Il CorSera, intanto, ha riconvertito la produzione e dalla mascherina in omaggio con una copia del quotidiano in edicola, è passato alla spilletta dell'Ucraina. Chi vuole, la trova in edicola domani 25 marzo.
> 
> ...



ammiro la sfrontata dabbenaggine di questo politico che chiede all’Europa di suicidarsi 

se non fosse un politico penserei sia un attore  

Secondo me via Amazon può farsi recapitare un bel deltaplano. Se ci crede tanto all’intervento aereo gli chiederei di dare l’esempio e volare da solo ben legato al suo deltaplano oltre le linee dei militari russi.

Lo ricorderemo poi come atto di pace, perché così poi la guerra sarà più prossima alla Fine 

Se non puoi fare la guerra
Devi imparare a fare la pace


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ogni governo da sempre boicotta le rinnovabili....ogni tanto ha i vari cingocosi che ti tirano fuori il nucleare come se una centrale nucleare ripartendo da zero si costruisse in un paio di anni o i Veronesi "dormire con una barra di uranio è salutare" ma di incentivi alle rinnovabili zero.
> Tra l'altro il governo ha cominciato a scoraggiare pure l'agricoltura: come è che da paese esportatore abbiamo cominciato a importare persino il grano per la pasta?



Bè VotaDc dovremmo chiederlo ai nostri governanti che concordano a livello UE politiche contro i nostri produttori. La UE è un' altra gabbia di illusoria democrazia in cui ci siamo rinchiusi e che finirà per distruggerci del tutto. Ma a noi che importa? Dobbiamo salvare L' Ucraina a tutti i costi.


----------



## sunburn (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo, non lo sai che sono sessant' anni che l' URSS comanda in Italia e sta dietro ad ogni genere di schifezza dal sequestro Moro alla tragedia di Ustica?


Che la politica internazionale USA sia estremamente discutibile(e uso un eufemismo) penso sia chiaro a chiunque voglia vedere la realtà.

Quel che non è chiaro è un altro punto. Così come l’Ucraina non è libera di entrare nelle istituzioni occidentali, così l’Italia non è libera non solo di uscirne ma neanche di discostarsi da quelle che sono le decisioni assunte in quelle sedi. Si tratta di quella Realpolitik di cui tu stesso hai parlato in relazione all’Ucraina: un’Italia “neutrale” nei confronti della guerra criminale intrapresa dalla Russia non sarebbe stata neanche pensabile perché ne avrebbe comportato l’isolamento(o peggio) nell’ambito di quella che è la sua collocazione geopolitica, storica, politica ecc naturale.
È bello? No. È Realpolitik,


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è un bene che si sia svegliato QUESTO papa, fidati...


Il Papa non decide nulla, è solo un megafono, un burattino, che da consensi alla lobby vaticana che lo manovra nelle vere decisioni. Il DDL Zan è stato respinto dopo le opposizioni del vaticano, non del Papa che quando si è trattato di fare cambiamenti liberticidi alla Chiesa ha dovuto sempre fare un passo indietro.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che la politica internazionale USA sia estremamente discutibile(e uso un eufemismo) penso sia chiaro a chiunque voglia vedere la realtà.
> 
> Quel che non è chiaro è un altro punto. Così come l’Ucraina non è libera di entrare nelle istituzioni occidentali, così l’Italia non è libera non solo di uscirne ma neanche di discostarsi da quelle che sono le decisioni assunte in quelle sedi. Si tratta di quella Realpolitik di cui tu stesso hai parlato in relazione all’Ucraina: un’Italia “neutrale” nei confronti della guerra criminale intrapresa dalla Russia non sarebbe stata neanche pensabile perché ne avrebbe comportato l’isolamento(o peggio) nell’ambito di quella che è la sua collocazione geopolitica, storica, politica ecc naturale.
> È bello? No. È Realpolitik,



Un vecchio politico italiano disse una volta che con gli alleati non si sta sugli attenti. E lo dimostrò nel caso del sequestro dell' Achille Lauro. Ma allora noi eravamo più autorevoli di quanto siamo adesso ovviamente e perseguivamo i nostri interessi. L' Italia nonostante l' URSS fosse il nemico ci faceva affari, perché noi abbiamo una vocazione commerciale. 
Mi pare che la Turchia non stia su Marte ma in Medio Oriente, stia nella Nato e nonostante tutto non abbia fornito né uomini, né mezzi all' Ucraina. È delittuoso comportarsi come la Turchia?
Questa è real Politik.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ogni scelta è legittima pero poi bisogna accettare in maniera matura le conseguenze. Se l'italiano medio è contro le centrali nucleari, contro i gasdotti, contro, i rigassificatori, contro le trivelle in mezzo al mare ecc, ecc poi la conseguenza diretta è la dipendenza da altri. L'italiano medio vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


L'Italia è da sempre il paese dei no. Ma in questa fase scontrarsi col primo fornitore di gas per l'Italia non mi pare una mossa economicamente vantaggiosa, soprattutto per le tasche dell'italiano medio. Non è per fare demagogia, ma in questo momento sarebbe il caso di guardare ai problemi di casa nostra, dell'italiano medio. All'italiano non fotte una sega dell'Ucraina, con tutto il rispetto degli ucraini, se non ha i soldi per arrivare a fine mese...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RAI CANCELLA IL CONTRATTO A ALESSANDRO ORSINI


Il paese democratico
Se non si fa nulla
Iniziate ad avere paura 
Ma dei nostri! ( Almeno nella facciata)


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah beh c'è la preparatissima Anastasia Kuzmina, che è una ballerina di Ballando, che le pagano le ospitate solo perchè è Ucraina. TvBlog ha dedicato un articolo sul caso Orsini, vi consiglio di leggerlo.


Questo clima è davvero davvero brutto.
C’è solo una linea di pensiero possibile oltre il quale c’è il nulla. L’oblio perpetuo. E te lo dicono chiaramente in faccia senza problemi


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell:*
> 
> *"In questo momento, la Russia non vuole sedersi e negoziare nulla: quello che vuole è occupare il terreno.*
> 
> ...


Il che è comprensibile. Ma se continua così la Russia ci mette 10 anni..


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Italia è da sempre il paese dei no. Ma in questa fase scontrarsi col primo fornitore di gas per l'Italia non mi pare una mossa economicamente vantaggiosa, soprattutto per le tasche dell'italiano medio. Non è per fare demagogia, ma in questo momento sarebbe il caso di guardare ai problemi di casa nostra, dell'italiano medio. All'italiano non fotte una sega dell'Ucraina, con tutto il rispetto degli ucraini, se non ha i soldi per arrivare a fine mese...



Noi esistiamo solo per pagare le guerre su procura e chissene se poi nella vita reale non hai i soldi per arrivare a fine mese. L' importante è andare a combattere per i diritti di una popolazione mentre quegli stessi diritti per altri popoli li abbiamo calpestati senza un fiato.
Ci vadano Draghi, Macron, Biden e Scholz a combattere lasciando in pace la gente.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelenky ha chiesto aiuti militari senza limiti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Italia è da sempre il paese dei no. Ma in questa fase scontrarsi col primo fornitore di gas per l'Italia non mi pare una mossa economicamente vantaggiosa, soprattutto per le tasche dell'italiano medio. Non è per fare demagogia, ma in questo momento sarebbe il caso di guardare ai problemi di casa nostra, dell'italiano medio. All'italiano non fotte una sega dell'Ucraina, con tutto il rispetto degli ucraini, se non ha i soldi per arrivare a fine mese...


Ti sfugge che all'"italiano al di sopra della media" non gliene frega un razzo se altri 50 mln di italiani non arrivano a fine mese.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un vecchio politico italiano disse una volta che con gli alleati non si sta sugli attenti. E lo dimostrò nel caso del sequestro dell' Achille Lauro. Ma allora noi eravamo più autorevoli di quanto siamo adesso ovviamente e perseguivamo i nostri interessi. L' Italia nonostante l' URSS fosse il nemico ci faceva affari, perché noi abbiamo una vocazione commerciale.
> Mi pare che la Turchia non stia su Marte ma in Medio Oriente, stia nella Nato e nonostante tutto non abbia fornito né uomini, né mezzi all' Ucraina. È delittuoso comportarsi come la Turchia?
> Questa è real Politik.



Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma qui siamo oltre la Guerra Fredda, ahimé; la Turchia è un corpo estraneo borderline che sa che noi sappiamo essere così, non è paragonabile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Il Servizio Pubblico di pe sé non è libero, ma deve o dovrebbe essere di orientamento governativo, ce ne si stupisce? Ma abbiamo tanti altri canali, un posto per dire le sue putinate lo può sempre trovare, a differenza dei regimi dove gli avrebbero da mò tappato la bocca.


Bho mi sembra di sognare 
si sta dietro alle etichette o slogan 
( Putinate )
ma si lascia passare che da noi 
CI DEVE ESSERE UN PENSIERO UNICO 

Bho meritiamo a questo punto di pagarla cara 
Chissà mai che finiamo di stare dietro alla regia di questi infami


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ovvio.Questo dovrebbe fare capire a chi parla di disfatte russe, di piani improvvisati e di Ucraini sulla via della vittoria quanto siano determinati i russi a non mollare l' osso.
> E alla fine se la prenderanno con costi in vite umane e distruzioni materiali evitabili se gli Usa non avessero foraggiato il comico.


A questo punto l’amato comico può solo arrendersi


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma qui siamo oltre la Guerra Fredda, ahimé; la Turchia è un corpo estraneo borderline che sa che noi sappiamo essere così, non è paragonabile.



E invece caro Shmuk e' la stessa cosa. Come la Turchia anche noi siamo nella Nato. Ma evidentemente noi siamo come quei servi che per compiacere il padrone riescono persino ad anticiparne il volere umiliandosi senza limiti.
Siamo schiavi nel DNA e per alcuni dovremmo farcene una ragione. Non io. Questa guerra nata per un golpe orchestrato dalla Cia non mi appartiene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

*Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."

Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo punto l’amato comico può solo arrendersi



Faccia come gli pare ormai. Sarà sua la colpa del disastro umanitario che sta avvenendo.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelenky ha chiesto aiuti militari senza limiti.


Pensasse ad arrendersi. È finita dai


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."
> 
> Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."*


Si vabbè 
A me pare tutto un teatro..


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."
> 
> Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."*


Speriamo tanto nel golpe!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."
> 
> Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."*


Deterrenza questo paio di maniche..
Temo più voi che altri.. 
siete dei falsi che vivono in un mondo tutto loro..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Italia è da sempre il paese dei no. Ma in questa fase scontrarsi col primo fornitore di gas per l'Italia non mi pare una mossa economicamente vantaggiosa, soprattutto per le tasche dell'italiano medio. Non è per fare demagogia, ma in questo momento sarebbe il caso di guardare ai problemi di casa nostra, dell'italiano medio. All'italiano non fotte una sega dell'Ucraina, con tutto il rispetto degli ucraini, se non ha i soldi per arrivare a fine mese...


pero le bollette energetiche sono aumentate ben prima del 24 febbraio, quindi il problema guerra in ucraina è secondario


----------



## Shmuk (24 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E invece caro Shmuk e' la stessa cosa. Come la Turchia anche noi siamo nella Nato. Ma evidentemente noi siamo come quei servi che per compiacere il padrone riescono persino ad anticiparne il volere umiliandosi senza limiti.
> Siamo schiavi nel DNA e per alcuni dovremmo farcene una ragione. Non io. Questa guerra nata per un golpe orchestrato dalla Cia non mi appartiene.



Noi siamo nella Nato e nell'UE, la Turchia sta in Oriente ed ha un dittatore a suo capo, con cui abbiamo bisticciato varie volte. Non è paragonabile.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando funzionari amministrazione Biden: "Gli Stati Uniti e la Nato si stanno preparando al rischio di incidenti nucleari e biologici russi. Si preparano posture di deterrenza."
> 
> Gola profonda dei servizi russi : "Si prepara golpe contro Putin nel FSB."*



Tanto la strada è tracciata da tempo


----------

